# Personality Test



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm just curious as to what people would get on this test.

I ended up being ISTJ (introverted, sensing, thinking, judging) with a 100, 12, 100, 22 percent strength for those traits respectively. Post your results!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ, ill take one later to get percentage


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
67	50	12	22


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 28, 2010)

ISTJ


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
22	38	38	56

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* slightly expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed thinking personality
* moderately expressed perceiving personality

Didn't feel as though the questions were specific enough, but those bullet points are pretty accurate.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive Thinking Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	75	50	22

You are:
moderately expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ
89, 50, 12, 22

" You are:
very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality"
Edit:
"INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they *don't* know."

~sigh~
Seems about right.

Well, the above is IRL.

Edit2:
"...are rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population, and they are rarely encountered outside their office, factory, school, or laboratory."
I'm guessing at least a third of SS will fall under this category, yet this will still hold true.

Edit 3:
If this gets a good deal of posts, like I hope, I'd be interested into doing comparisons very much.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 28, 2010)

*E*xtraverted 
*I*ntuitive 
*T*hinking
*P*erceiving
however, it says ENTP, instead of EITP...


Only person with a E for the start..


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 28, 2010)

78 38 100 33 INTJ


Spoiler



To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know. 

INTJs are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake. 

INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system an INTJ happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play, as INTJs can be unsparing of both themselves and the others on the project. Anyone considered to be "slacking," including superiors, will lose their respect -- and will generally be made aware of this; INTJs have also been known to take it upon themselves to implement critical decisions without consulting their supervisors or co-workers. On the other hand, they do tend to be scrupulous and even-handed about recognizing the individual contributions that have gone into a project, and have a gift for seizing opportunities which others might not even notice. 

In the broadest terms, what INTJs "do" tends to be what they "know". Typical INTJ career choices are in the sciences and engineering, but they can be found wherever a combination of intellect and incisiveness are required (e.g., law, some areas of academia). INTJs can rise to management positions when they are willing to invest time in marketing their abilities as well as enhancing them, and (whether for the sake of ambition or the desire for privacy) many also find it useful to learn to simulate some degree of surface conformism in order to mask their inherent unconventionality. 

Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations. 

This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness. 

Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to "work at" a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications.



EDIT: if this gets enough replys, i'll make a pie chart of the percentages.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 28, 2010)

The problem with these things is I always feel and urge to put down contradictory answers on slightly related questions so mine will be pretty inaccurate...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 28, 2010)

What the Hell? I'm not a performer...I just don't care about a lot of stuff...


----------



## janelle (Jul 28, 2010)

ISFJ
Introverted- 78
Sensing- 12
Feeling- 56
Judging- 56

"You are:

very expressed introvert
slightly expressed sensing personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed judging personality"


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2010)

ESTP 33 1 19 33

Famous ESTP: Donald Trump, Steven Seagal, Jack Nicholson, Cybil Shepherd


----------



## Saej (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ


----------



## Rosette (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
*ENTP *
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
44 12 12 22 

You are:
moderately expressed extravert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't do that test. It looks like a bit of a joke to me.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
ISTP 
Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
22 62 50 11 

You are:
slightly expressed introvert

distinctively expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality

Famous ISTP: Charles Bronson, Bruce Lee, Meg Ryan, Ronaldo


----------



## imaghost (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ
Introverted Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
56 75 12 33

# moderately expressed introvert
# distinctively expressed intuitive personality
# slightly expressed thinking personality
# moderately expressed judging personality


http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=keirsey&f=fourtemps&tab=5&c=mastermind





Dene said:


> Don't do that test. It looks like a bit of a joke to me.



Actually most psychologists would use that test, it is a way they can tell one's personality. Jung was a very good and famous psychologist. But if you don't want to take it, that is, and always will be, your opinion and your decision.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 28, 2010)

ENFP
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
67	38	25	11


----------



## 54stickers (Jul 28, 2010)

Introverted; Intuitive; Thinking; Perceiving
100;50;62;11

You are:
very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

ENTJ
Extraverted	Intuitive Thinking	Judging.
89	25	12	11


----------



## Truncator (Jul 28, 2010)

ISTJ 89 1 88 44

Famous ISTJ: Lance Armstrong, Warren Buffet, Donald Rumsfeld, Greta Garbo

Recommended professions: 
Computer Programming 
Technology Education 
Engineering 
Mechanics/Automotive Repair


----------



## Weston (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ 89 56 75 1
Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging.

Famous INTJ: Isaac Newton, Niels Bohr, C. G. Jung, Michel de Montaigne, Michel Nostradamus, Ada Lovelace


----------



## Enter (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
11	50	12	1


You are:

* slightly expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* slightly expressed thinking personality
* slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

ESTJ

Famous ESTJ: Feliks Zemdegs

slightly expressed extravert
moderately expressed sensing personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
ENTJ
Extraverted	Intuitive Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
11 50	50 67

# slightly expressed extravert
# moderately expressed intuitive personality
# moderately expressed thinking personality
# distinctively expressed judging personality


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
ENTJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
56 12 12 11


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
ENFJ
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78	25	50	11

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* very expressed extravert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive Thinking Judging
Strength of the preferences %
89	75	12	33

You are:

very expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## Laura O (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is ISTJ
56 % Introverted
12% Sensing
12% Thinking
44% Judging


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

imaghost said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do that test. It looks like a bit of a joke to me.
> ...



Lol ok then if you want the results of a personality test that is not in use by anyone that matters then go for it.


----------



## Dratini (Jul 28, 2010)

INTJ
Introverted	44
Intuitive 38
Thinking 100
Judging 56


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

INTP
Introverted 22
Intuitive 25
Thinking 62
Perceiving 11


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 28, 2010)

*ENTP*

Extraverted 100
Intuitive 62
Thinking 1
Perceiving 22

In the description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss it says:

"_ENTPs are very fond of "toys"--physical or intellectual, the more sophisticated the better._"

... yup 


Famous ENTPs: Michaelangelo, Richard Feynman, Thomas Edison, Hypatia of Alexandria


----------



## DT546 (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
11	38	1	11

You are:

* slightly expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* slightly expressed thinking personality
* slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
ENTJ
Extraverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
1	62	1	33

You are:
slightly expressed extravert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality



Spoiler



"I don't care to sit by the window on an airplane. If I can't control it, why look?"
ENTJs have a natural tendency to marshall and direct. This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader or with the insensitivity of a cult leader. The ENTJ requires little encouragement to make a plan. One ENTJ put it this way... "I make these little plans that really don't have any importance to anyone else, and then feel compelled to carry them out." While "compelled" may not describe ENTJs as a group, nevertheless the bent to plan creatively and to make those plans reality is a common theme for NJ types.

ENTJs are often "larger than life" in describing their projects or proposals. This ability may be expressed as salesmanship, story-telling facility or stand-up comedy. In combination with the natural propensity for filibuster, our hero can make it very difficult for the customer to decline.

TRADEMARK: -- "I'm really sorry you have to die." (I realize this is an overstatement. However, most Fs and other gentle souls usually chuckle knowingly at this description.)

ENTJs are decisive. They see what needs to be done, and frequently assign roles to their fellows. Few other types can equal their ability to remain resolute in conflict, sending the valiant (and often leading the charge) into the mouth of hell. When challenged, the ENTJ may by reflex become argumentative. Alternatively (s)he may unleash an icy gaze that serves notice: the ENTJ is not one to be trifled with.

Famous ENTJs:
U.S. Presidents:
Franklin D. Roosevelt
Richard M. Nixon
Lamar Alexander (US Senator)
Les Aspen, former U.S. Secretary of Defense
Candace Bergen (Murphy Brown)
Jim Carrey (Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, The Mask)
Rahm Emanuel, White House Chief of Staff
Harrison Ford
Newt Gingrich
Whoopi Goldberg
Benny Goodman, "Big Band" leader
Al Gore (U.S Vice President, 1993-2001)
Penn Jillette
Steve Jobs
Dave Letterman
Steve Martin
General Norman Schwarzkopf
Patrick Stewart (STNG: Jean Luc Picard)
Margaret Thatcher
Robert James Waller (author: The Bridges of Madison County)
Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Owen (Jul 28, 2010)

ENTJ


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

Did this a while ago. ENTJ before. Will do test again later to see if I get the same.


----------



## RyanO (Jul 28, 2010)

ENTP


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 28, 2010)

INTP
Introverted 56%
Intuitive 75%
Thinking 50%
Perceiving 56%





right....


----------



## Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
ENTJ
Extraverted	33	
Intuitive	75	
Thinking	12	
Judging 56 

"The Fieldmarshal"

lol


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 28, 2010)

Your Type is 
ISTP 
Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
44 1 1 22 

You are:
moderately expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Find one test that is 100% accurate online that you don't have to pay for. Better yet just find one that is 100% accurate. If you went to a psychologist, which to you is a person who would actually matter, would administer a 300 question test to tell you your real personality, which even then wouldn't be 100% accurate. 

And to add one more thing, Carl Jung did matter, and he founded some aspects of psychology. He was actually up there with Freud. He is normally taught in schools, and a lot of psychologists today use his tests and so do teachers. I know this because I took some of his tests in school and learned some stuff from him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2010)

imaghost said:


> ~~~!~!!!!!!


Dene = Psych student.


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 29, 2010)

INFP

I thought this was a pretty dumb test, I was very unsure on several questions.

It was good for an internet based test but it's obviously inferior to an analysis by a real psych.


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~!~!!!!!!
> ...



Shhh you're ruining my fun


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Jul 29, 2010)

I-56 S-50 F-25 J-33
when taking the real mbti i have always tested as I/F, and am more commonly a P...have been N on one occasion as well...


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Jul 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Famous ESTJ: Feliks Zemdegs



haha

sadly i still don't see any mention of faz on rubiks.com...they mention thibaut (first sub-10) and erik (best single) but that's about it...perhaps tomorrow


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2010)

Summary of results so far, think of the a's as a crude bar graph:



```
istj 3  aaa
istp 2  aa
isfj 2  aa
isfp 0
intj 13 aaaaaaaaaaaaa
intp 4  aaaa
infj 1  a
infp 1  a
estj 1  a
estp 1  a
esfj 0
esfp 0
entj 7  aaaaaaa
entp 4  aaaa
enfj 1  a
enfp 1  a

i 26 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
e 15 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

s 9  aaaaaaaaa
n 32 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

t 35 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
f 6  aaaaaa

j 26 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
p 13 aaaaaaaaaaaaa
```

needs moar data


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

ISTP
11	12	50	22


----------



## Meep (Jul 29, 2010)

INFP
22	50	25	22


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 29, 2010)

ISTJ
22 12 1 44

Famous ISTJ: Clint Eastwood, Hell Yeah


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2010)

LEET
100 100 100 100

Famous LEET: Faz


WOo!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Did this a while ago. ENTJ before. Will do test again later to see if I get the same.



So, did the test again:

Extraverted	56
Intuitive 62
Thinking 75
Judging 67

You are:
moderately expressed extravert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
distinctively expressed judging personality

No big surprises.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 29, 2010)

INTP


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 29, 2010)

ENFJ
33 62	75 11

Famous ENFJ: BOB SAGET


----------



## chris410 (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting test.

here's what I scored:

Your Type is 
ENTJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
11 50 50 67


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah. this is pretty clear, cubing = INTJ. one of the rarest personality types, yet cubing draws birds of a feather together...

curious if other F's are like me, having certain INTJ-type interests but much more interested in what the top players in the world are doing, than actually participating. i'm also like this with chess, poker, even starcraft (1, not 2...) i like reading the news more than playing the game.


----------



## VP7 (Jul 30, 2010)

I S T J
89 25 75 11


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> Your Type is
> ENTJ
> Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 56 12 12 11





Zane_C said:


> Your Type is
> ENTJ
> Extraverted	Intuitive Thinking	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 11 50	50 67





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ENTJ
> Extraverted	Intuitive Thinking	Judging.
> 89	25	12	11





chris410 said:


> ENTJ
> Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
> 11 50 50 67


Hehe. What's with everyone being intraverted >.<

Edit: I told my Dad, and he went and got all these books on it. It says ENTJs like to run the show 
This is true, in school when we have projects, I always take over


----------

